# ادخل شارك ما رأيك بالهندسة الكيميائية بكل تجرد



## SALEH84 (2 مارس 2006)

:58: انا احاول ان احصل على العديد من الاراء من العديد من المهندسين سواء الذين تخرجوا او الذين لا زالوا على مقعد الدراسة وارجوا من الجميع المشاركة وان يكتبوا رأيهم بكل تجرد وبدون مغالاة وارجوا ان يذكر كل واحد في اي مجال يعمل. 
بالمناسبة انا ادرس في الاردن في جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاردنية
http://www.just.edu.jo


----------



## الناقد الصحفي (5 مارس 2006)

*انا سأتخصص بها ان شاء الله*


----------



## الناقد الصحفي (5 مارس 2006)

الهندسه الكيميائيه
ان شاء الله سأدخل هدا المجال ان شاء الله


----------



## abdo-oo (6 مارس 2006)

مهندس كيميائي اعمل في مخبر لتحليل الاغذية وهو عمل ممتع جدا لكن للاسف الهندسةالكيميائية لا تلقى اي اهتمام على الصعيد العملي في الدول العربية


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (6 مارس 2006)

الله يبارك فيك على فتح هيك موضوع

بالنسبة لي.. أنا عندما تخصصت الهندسة الكيميائية كان لدي المجال لأتخصص ما أريد..

لكنني دخلت هذا القسم من محبتي له..

لكن ما أتفاجأ منه هو الجهل العام من الناس والمدجتمع والحكومة بأهمية هذا القسم.. أو على الأقل ، معنى الهندسة الكيميائية؟؟؟

ما نريده هو العمل على توفير فرص عمل لنا كما يجب.. 

أن تنظر الحكومة لنا بجدية .. كمهندسين.. لا أن نتخرج ونجلس على الرف ننتظر وظيفة لا يكفي راتبها مواصلات لمكان العمل..


----------



## eyadamk (9 مارس 2006)

المشكلة في الهندسة الكيميائية في بلادنا هو ضيق سوق العمل و جهل الناس فيه كما تفضل المهندس النابلسي ... فالهندسة الكيميائية عند معظم الناس مربوطة في الصابون و الشامبو أو المصافي. 
و عليك ان تتحمل الراتب القليل في اول اكمن سنة .. 
ما يجعل سوق العمل أقل من غيره هو ان كل فرع من الهندسة الكيميائية يختلف عن الأخر فالتحليل الكهربائي يختلف عن اللدائن يختلف عن الدهانات ...


----------



## رياض صلاح (11 مارس 2006)

كلام جدا صحيح


----------



## ممدوح البعيجي (12 مارس 2006)

فعلا كما قالوا الاخوان هذا التخصص مظلوم في وطننا العربي على وجه الخصوص وغير مطلوب وان طلب في بعض الشركات طبعا باستثناء سابك وارامكوا وبعض شركات البتروكيماويات فيكون الراتب اقل من متوسط


----------



## زوووز (14 مارس 2006)

مرحبا 

انا ابا اتخصص هندسة كيميائية بس محتارة 

اخاف ما القى شغل


----------



## يحي الحربي (15 مارس 2006)

المشكلة الاساسية للهندسة الكيميائية هو الخلط بينها وبين الكيمياء
فعندما تقدم نفسك على انك مهندس كيميائي ..المتلقي يحذف كلمة مهندس اليا وتبقى الكيميائية
والغالبية للاسف لا يعلمون مهمة المهندس الاساسية وهي تحويل النظريات والمكتسفات العلمية الى منتج للاستخدام
فالهندسة هي الجسر ما بين العلوم النظرية وتطبيقها في الواقع وتصنيعها الى منتجات محسوسة


----------



## زوووز (15 مارس 2006)

صح كلامك انزين بس شو الحل ؟؟

يعني شو نقدر نسوي عشان نثبتلهم انه الهندسة الكيميائية مهمة في حياتنا


----------



## الرئيس (16 مارس 2006)

هي أم الهندسات
ولكن حتى نثبت لهم ذاك علينا أن نحصل على:
1-شخصية قيادية
2-متابعة لباقي الهندسات 
3-متفائلة 
4-والأهم من ذلك مستقرة عاطفيا والأفضل متزوجة :19: :12:


----------



## sirelkhatim (16 مارس 2006)

الاخ صالح الهندسة الكيميائية من الهندسات ذات المجال الواسع ارجو ان تجد الطريق اليها وربنا يوفقك


----------



## زوووز (16 مارس 2006)

خلاص انا قررت اتخصص هندسة كيميائية 

وان شالله خير


----------



## so co0ol (17 مارس 2006)

:84: Alsalam 3alaikom eveyone ^_^​thank you for giving us the apporuinity to discusse this important issue​First of all as you all mentioned No One knows what is chemical Engineering Althought it is the life:18: !!!!!​Everything is Chemical Engineering.. My professor said: " if you don't need to wash ur teeth.. if you don't want to get the pure water to drink.. if you don't want to wear clothes.. if you don't want to live then you don't need chemical engineering!! Everyone of you must show the importance of this field... all of us are proud to be chemical engineers because we know our field and what we can do but the rest of the people don't! That's why we have to start positive step forward.. I started to establish a magazine from our university in UAE.. This magazine will introducd Chemical Engineering for all in nice simple ways.. In my view in this way the people will know more who r us... ^__^ what do you think?​


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (17 مارس 2006)

ياجماعة انتوا مكبرين ويأسبن من الهندسة الكيميائية كدة لية شوفوا ان كبار الموظفين فى اى مجال سواء البترول والبتروكيماويات والحديد والصلب و.......
خارجين من الهندسة الكيميائية 
وزير البترول المصري ٍ سامح فهمى خريج هندسة كيميائية من هندسة القاهرة 
رئيس قطاع الافران العالية فى الحديد والصلب المصرية مهندس كيمياء
دول نموذج من الناس اللى تخرجوا من الهندسة الكيميائية
وفية كتير جدا رؤساء محطات كهرباء وغيرهم


----------



## غسان مارديني (17 مارس 2006)

فعلا كلام محمد وحيد صحيح .. المجال المفروض إنو كتير خطير .. صحيح إنو أنا ما زلت طالب بس كتير متحمس لهالمجال حتى لو ما اشتغلت بالوطن العربي .. خلصت الدول ؟؟


----------



## so co0ol (18 مارس 2006)

I agree with you all ^__^ The one of the Kuwaity ministers is chemical engineer... One of our ministers in UAE is a Chemical Engineer.. Our University Presedent is a Chemical Engineer!!!! The chemical Engineer have strong personality and leadership:19: I'm always proud for being chemical engineer because it is great :12: ​


----------



## SALEH84 (6 يوليو 2006)

اشكر كل من شارك في هذا الحوار وانا حقيقة متفائل جدا واعلم انه تخصص ممتاز ولكن كنت حاب اسمع بعض الآراء من المهندسين اللي احبهم وافتخر اني منهم


----------



## مهند السعدي (7 يوليو 2006)

انا للاسف مهندس كيماوي واعتقد ان المستقبل للمهندس الكيماوي فاشل.


----------



## Che208 (7 يوليو 2006)

ايش المغالطات هاذي يا أخ مهند كيف أنت مهندس وتعتقد أن مستقبلها فاشل .....

شكلك والله أعلم طالب هندسة وخايف ما تلاقي شغل .... أمزح ترى 

انا أعتقد إن كل تخصص له مستقبل بس يعتمد مثلا أنا سامع إنو الهندسة الكيميائية مستقبلها الحقيقي في الدول المتقدمة .... وشكرا


----------



## SALEH84 (7 يوليو 2006)

*شكلها ناوية على زعلى*

لا يا مهندس مهند هيك بدك تزعلني منك اذا مش مقتنع بالهندسة لانو ما الها مجال عمل بحب احكيلك انو هذا حاصل بس في الدول العربية اما في غير هذه الدول فالهندسة الكيميائية تعتبر ام الهندسات وما بدرسها الا العباقرة امثالي وامثالك يا سيدي وامثال che208


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (8 يوليو 2006)

ياجماعة اية التشائم ده
انا من وجهة نظرى ان مستقبل الهندسة الكيميائية باذن الله يكون كويس لعدة عوامل 
1- هذا التخصص كان زمان محدش معترف بية وكل اللى بيدخلة الناس تنقدة لكن الان لايوجد مصنع من اى نوع من انواع المصانع الا لو يوجد بة مهندس كيمياء 
2- فى دول العالم المتقدم هذا التخصص مطلوب جدااااااااااااا
3- اعلى دخل فى فئة المهندسين _مهندس الكيمياء _
4- كثرة الاهتمام بالصناعات البترولية فى الدول العربية _ بتروكيماويات - غاز طبيعى 
5- كثرة الاهتمام بانتاج الطاقة كالطاقة النووية _مهمة المهندس الكيمياء _ وبطرق اخرى من توليد الطاقة من عناصر كيميائية...
6-الاكتشافات الجديدة للبترول مع توافر فرص العمل للمهندسين
7- اهتمام الشركات اللتى ترغب فى البحث العلمى بان تعيين كل مهندس كلا فى تخصصة مش زى زمان كانت الشركات لاتعلم من هو المهندس الكيمياء والميكانيكا حتى لم يعلمو ما الفرق بين المهندس المعمارى والمدنى والفرق بين المهندس الكيمياء والميكانيكا


----------



## s2b (8 يوليو 2006)

*شكرا شباب*

شكرا يا شباب يا حلويين 
بصراحة موضوع حلوولي عليه بعض الاضافات
* الهندسة الكيميائية مجال شيق جدا فانا والله اعتقد انه ما فية مجال اخر اشيق منه هذا على الاقل رايي وانا قد تخرجت في هذا المجال
* وصف بعض الشباب المجال بانه ام الهندسات لكن اسمحوا لي ان اقول ان ام الهندسات هي الهندسة الميكانيكية وهذا لا يعني انها اشيق اهم من الهندسة الكيميائية في الحياة العملية لكن تعلمون ا الهندسة الكيميائيةو هي اخر احدث فروع الهندسة الخمسة اكتشافا اي بدأ اعتمادها كفرع مستقل من فروع الهندسة حوالي في العشرينات من القرن الماضي
* نستطيع ان نثبت اهمية هذا المجال بتطبيقه في اوطاننا العربية بتطوير بعض الصناعات التقليدية فنحن كمهندسين ملمين بطرق الفصل والتحليل التي تقوم عليها الصناعات والمعدات المخترعة في ذلك فبقليل من التفاول والجد نعطي الكثير:20:


----------



## SALEH84 (9 يوليو 2006)

*اضافة صغيرة*

انا اعتقد من وجهة نظري ان هندسة الميكانيك والكيمياء تعتبران مكملتان لبعضهما البعض ولا تعتبر احداهما اهم من الاخرى 
فأنا كان عندي الخيار ان ادرس الميكانيك ولكن اخترت الهندسة الكيميائية وانا الان غير نادم


----------



## Che208 (9 يوليو 2006)

أوافقك على رأيك يا أخي Saleh84 أن التخصصان مكملان لبعضهما البعض لأن هناك مجموعة من المواد التي يشترك التخصصين فيها لكن مقارنة مع زملائي الميكانيكين أرى ان الهندسة الكيميائية تدرس بعض المواد المشتركة بعمق أكبر .....


----------



## SALEH84 (10 يوليو 2006)

تحياتي لكل من شارك في الموضوع


----------



## صديق الطيبين (24 ديسمبر 2008)

اعزائي واخواني السلام عليكم في بلادنا الجهل ليس بعمل واهميه المهندس الكيميائي بل حتى الكيماوي اي خريج العلوم الكيمياويه مضلوم ولا احد يقدره على الاقل المهندس الكيمياوي يحترم لكلمه مهندس فقط مع جهلهم باهميته في ادارة العمل الانتاجي الكيمباوي وهذه هي المشكله الاساسيه مع الاسف


----------



## ارهينيوس (24 ديسمبر 2008)

بصراحة شتان شتان بين الثرى والثريا فالثرى هو تخصص الهندسة الكيميائية والثريا اذا تم الاستفادة من هذا العلم


----------



## الخزامى87 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا أدرس الهندسة الكيميائية كذلك وفي جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الأردنية لكن أرى أننا نتعب كثيرا في الدراسة وفي المقابل نرى التخصصات الأخرى تمتهن هذا التخصص نوعا ما حيث لا يجد دارسه العمل المناسب بعد تخرجه وبالأحرى سيتقاضى راتب قليل مقارنة بغيره من التخصصات الهندسية:4:


----------



## المهندسه ليى (26 ديسمبر 2008)

انا مهندسة كيمياوية متخصصة بالوحدات الصناعية اتخرجت ب2007
واعمل حاليا في مجال البيئة 
مثل مقالوا الاخوان الهندسة الكيمياوية مظلومة لان الثقافة العامه للشعوب العربية متعرف حقيقة المهندس الكيمياوي 
اما لا تفرق بينهه وبين العلوم الكيمياء او باعتقادهم تنحصر الهندسة الكيمياوية فقط في الشامبو والصابون واكيد هذا مو صحيح لان المهندس الكيمياوي وان صح التعبير يجب ان يسمى ((مهندس عمليات وتصميم )) ولكن تسمية كيمياوي لانها تعالج المشاكل الهندسة بعلم الكيمياء والتفاعلات الكيميائية 
الحل لهذه المشكلة التوعية وكذلك عمل المهندس باختصاصة الحقيقي
اتمنى ان اكون مطولت عليكم 
شكرا على طرح الموضوع
تحياتي..


----------



## ناظم مزبان الاسدي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الهندسة الكيمياوية ايها الاخوة هي الاساس في جميع الصناعات الكيمياوية والبتروكيمياوية والنفطية والغذائية وانت كمهندس كيمياوي مسؤول اولا عن تصميم اغلب المعدات اذا ماقلنا جميعها الداخلة في هذه الصناعات والمهندس الكيمياوي هو القائد في المعامل الانتاجية ومسؤول عن جميع الاختصاصات الهندسية الاخرى وانا دخلت الهندسة الكيمياوية برغيتي ولدي خبرة خمسة عشر سنة في مجال الصناعات البتروكيمياوية وانا الان مدير لمعمل الاثلين وهو اكبر معمل في معامل شركات البتروكيمياويات فلكل شخص جديد اقول المهندس الكيمياوي دائما اولا.


----------



## المهندس الكيميائي/ (25 مايو 2011)

_انا ادرس في الصف الثاني ثانوي وناوي اتخصص هندسة كيميائية بس المشكلة هنا مافي مجالات عمل الا ادا قبلتك اررامكوا او سابك قبل كم يوم كنت اتناقش مع الاستاد الكيمياء ونصحني نصيحة خوفني منها شوي قلي انتبه هو طبعا تو متخرج ماله كم سنة كان مع واحد من اصحابه داخل هندسة كيميائية وماتوظف -واحد داخل فلك وماتوظف قلي لاتدخل تخصص الا تكون واثق انك تتوظف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ واناااااااااااااا الحين محتار بس ان شاء الله تجيني بعثة ارامكوا وانا اشكرك على طرح الموضوع وبالتوفيق للجميع_


----------



## م.حسنين (29 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
انا طالب في الهندسة الكيميائية بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز اما عن الهندسة الكيميائية فالتخصص جميل و واسع يختص بفصل المواد و انتاج مواد اخرى و المحافظة على البيئة في نفس الوقت بس المشكلة انو الناس مو عارفين من هو الهندس الكيميائي مثلا اصحابي لمن عرفو بأني اخترت هذا التخصص مباشرة قالو لي ( تصنع قنابل نووية ؟؟؟؟؟) الثاني يقولي انو مافي مجال للكيميائية الا خارج السعودية
اشكرك لطرح الموضوع 
SALEH84


----------

